
CLI curses based monitoring tools - Nic0
https://github.com/nicolargo/glances
======
botker
Quibble: A curses based application uses a TUI, not a CLI.
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_user_interface>

------
andrewcooke
this looks sweet. please, if the dev is reading this, make it installable with
distribute/easy_install and register it on pypi
(<http://pypi.python.org/pypi>). it's easy to do (see
[http://docs.python.org/distutils/introduction.html#a-simple-...](http://docs.python.org/distutils/introduction.html#a-simple-
example)) and makes everyone's lives simpler...

------
veyron
I looked into HTOP a long time ago and noticed that it used quite a bit of
resources. How does glances perform?

------
sneak
I was thinking of writing something like this literally just yesterday. I look
forward to contributing.

------
brndnhy
If you're into manual monitoring like this, check out
<https://github.com/hcooper/sarplot>

Its only dependency (beyond enabling sar) is gnuplot.

------
mtrn
Any way to compile libstatgrab (a dependency) on OS X? It isn't on the list of
supported systems, I know, but maybe someone tried already?

------
Zolomon
Why not use 'htop'?

~~~
prg318
Looks like this utility provides some information that htop does not provide
(net i/o). While htop shows you the full process list, glances by default just
shows you the most intensive processes on your system (by default). I don't
view this as a replacement for htop, but rather a supplement to it.

------
delinka
Parse error. Suggested title correction: CLI curses-based monitoring tools

